# Suche Liednamen



## Hänschen (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo, kennt wer das Lied aus diesem Video ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr0d54marFw


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Mai 2014)

L'Estasi Dell'oro (The Ecstasy Oft Gold) von Ennio Morricone


----------



## Hänschen (28. Mai 2014)

Dank dir


----------

